# BurstCoin - HDD Mining!



## The EX1

I am beyond confused, lol.


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> I am beyond confused, lol.


You use available hard drive space to mine. You plot out the space and then it mines for you with just the Hard Drive. The initial plotting is the only thing that uses resources. They are starting to release a GPU plotter but right now CPU is the way you plot. Once you have finished plotting you open up the miner and it starts mining.

I was very confused to when i first read about it but well worth moving to i have over 100k which equals right now about .5 BTC and acquired all that in about 2-3 weeks


----------



## 5291Crash

How much HDD space are you using for it marcus556?


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5291Crash*
> 
> How much HDD space are you using for it marcus556?


right around 4TB. It takes quite sometime to plot out which is why if the GPU miner gets fixed it will help for the larger setups.

I started out solo mining but now you have to have at least 10+ TB but at the end of the day its luck to find a block. You just will have better luck with more storage plotted.


----------



## hazara

So whats the basic explanation? Can I create a JBOD out of all my spare disks? I have box loads of 80 Gig Ide drives, and a few dual ide controller cards. Chuck it all in an old server case and mine away? Could add a heap of SCSI 35 gig drives too.

Can I finally put use to all that spare space on the networked desktops with 250 gig drives that are only using 40 gig?


----------



## marcus556

yes you can use them. You can put them in one massive RAID or however you want. There is now a GPU plotter that doesnt take quite as much time to plot large amounts of storage.


----------



## voodooxxx

this is great. I will try also. and one thing... can i use maybe usb 3.0 flash drive ?


----------



## truckerguy

Yes you can use a flash drive but at the end of the day it is about hard drive amount


----------



## fragamemnon

That's a two and a half year old necro.


----------



## truckerguy

Indeed it is that old but even more relevant today then it was back then


----------



## Jim888




----------



## truckerguy

Hey Jim good to see you bro LTNS


----------



## Jim888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> Hey Jim good to see you bro LTNS


Yeah life has been busy, im still folding and ive just startes mining Etherium...kids and work keep me off thr formums most days


----------



## truckerguy

You may want to look into BurstCoin mining


----------



## HITTI

Once my icydock station comes in from amazon "when ever that is" I will be burstcoining 1TB off my wdblack. Can't wait.


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Once my icydock station comes in from amazon "when ever that is" I will be burstcoining 1TB off my wdblack. Can't wait.


Head over to BurstNation.com come check us out


----------



## HITTI

It's time to plot soon after backup of files.


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> It's time to plot soon after backup of files.


Here we go!


----------



## truckerguy

Good start mate


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> Good start mate


Code:



Code:


Usually a sd card is formatted in fat/fat32/exfat.

Well, here are instructions to make an sd card ntfs to be ready for plotting to mine burstcoin with on a PC/Laptop with windows.

Happy Bursting!

Windows7-8-8.1-10.

1) Insert sd card

2) Open cmd through Run.

3) Type in diskpart

4) Type list disk

5) Type select disk 0,1,2,3 what ever number the sd card is. Example: select disk 3. Press enter. Disk 3 is now selected.

6) Type clean

7) Type create partition primary align=1024

8) Type format quick fs=ntfs

9) Exit

9.1) Device Manager/Disk Drives/Properties of the sd drive/policies select performance.

10) Open Burstcoin client, click write plot

11) Select the USB sd card you just created ntfs with and plot!

I believe all above done is correctly you will be burstcoin mining off of sd cards.

Added many more.


----------



## HITTI

Yay.

Start of a new begining of a 2TBHDD. 18-24Hrs?


----------



## JMattes

I have (4) 3TB WD Reds.. is that any good for this coin?


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I have (4) 3TB WD Reds.. is that any good for this coin?


Very good Burst is about read time on a HDD and not depended on the cpu or gpu a very green coin to mine come over to BurtNation.com you can find me in the chat box my nick is Screaming Eagle


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> Very good Burst is about read time on a HDD and not depended on the cpu or gpu a very green coin to mine come over to BurtNation.com you can find me in the chat box my nick is Screaming Eagle


Hey screaming eagle. Hitti2 here. team-burst.com is another good forum as well.

screaming eagle makes a few videos about burst.

And you live in same state as I do. I use to live in hammond, then calumet city, ILL, then back to hammond, then demotte and now lafayette.

Burstcoin mining isn't dependent on cpu but is when you plot the drives as example:

This is plotting 2TB hdd with a 3770k [email protected], took about 12 hours to plot 2TB.


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I have (4) 3TB WD Reds.. is that any good for this coin?


Anything will basically do as long as the hdd works, Lulz, I'm bursting off of a two sd cards.
100GB plotted on my raid 0 volume = 128GB 840 pro's x 2 ssd's, one vertex2 60GB ssd, one 80GB hdd, 1TB hdd, 100GB plotted on a 600 toshiba HDD, two google 15GB cloud drives using netdrive and one 15GB & one 30GB sd cards. forgot to add my 2TB hdd. I need to organize the drive letters and naming scheming.


----------



## JMattes

With all that, how are you doing mining wise?

Making any money?


----------



## truckerguy

Indeed I am making money


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> You use available hard drive space to mine. You plot out the space and then it mines for you with just the Hard Drive. The initial plotting is the only thing that uses resources. They are starting to release a GPU plotter but right now CPU is the way you plot. Once you have finished plotting you open up the miner and it starts mining.
> 
> I was very confused to when i first read about it but well worth moving to i have over 100k which equals right now about .5 BTC and acquired all that in about 2-3 weeks


Wait... so you just earned $1100 dollars in 2-3 weeks? That's very good...


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> You use available hard drive space to mine. You plot out the space and then it mines for you with just the Hard Drive. The initial plotting is the only thing that uses resources. They are starting to release a GPU plotter but right now CPU is the way you plot. Once you have finished plotting you open up the miner and it starts mining.
> 
> I was very confused to when i first read about it but well worth moving to i have over 100k which equals right now about .5 BTC and acquired all that in about 2-3 weeks


So, you have about 20TB in space?

If so, ain't nothing compared to my 3194GB space Lulz.

Also, you can plot with a gpu its faster but the plots aren't optimized like how cpu xplotter optimizes the plots which took about 12 hrs to plot my 2 TB with a [email protected] with 8 gigs ram.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> Wait... so you just earned $1100 dollars in 2-3 weeks? That's very good...


That post was from 2014 I think...


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> That post was from 2014 I think...


Lol my bad.


----------



## JMattes

How much money are you bringing in on your set up HITTI, if you don't mind me asking..


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> How much money are you bringing in on your set up HITTI, if you don't mind me asking..


I ahven't mined at a pool for 1-2 weeks straight so I cannot do the figures.

One pool kept giving me "not confirmed download"

So I switched to http://bcaworldteampool.com/ so Ima let it mine there for 2 weeks to find the figures.

Supposedly I am making


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> I ahven't mined at a pool for 1-2 weeks straight so I cannot do the figures.
> 
> One pool kept giving me "not confirmed download"
> 
> So I switched to http://bcaworldteampool.com/ so Ima let it mine there for 2 weeks to find the figures.
> 
> Supposedly I am making


so you are basically losing lots of money then, like most mining endeavors?


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> so you are basically losing lots of money then, like most mining endeavors?


I've been told in time " month" of mining the calculations average out to what like what http://burstcoin.biz/calculator states.

Which I have 3194GB plotted space for burstcoin mining.

Recently I made 18 coins off of 3194GB in 2 days. Thats 9 coins a day. 17cents for 2 days. But hopefully ppl are correct as it will leverage out over a period of a month or so.










Also, mining 100GB off raid 0 two ssd's and 60GB ssd which power is little. Then two SD cards which are very low powered and two local drives "netdrive" "15GB google drives"
The rest are 100GB plotted off a 600GB hdd storage. 1TB HDD that uses like 8watts and a 2TB hdd uses 9 watts or something & an 80GB hdd wd..


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> I've been told in time " month" of mining the calculations average out to what like what http://burstcoin.biz/calculator states.
> 
> Which I have 3194GB plotted space for burstcoin mining.
> 
> Recently I made 18 coins off of 3194GB in 2 days. Thats 9 coins a day. 17cents for 2 days. But hopefully ppl are correct as it will leverage out over a period of a month or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, mining 100GB off raid 0 two ssd's and 60GB ssd which power is little. Then two SD cards which are very low powered and two local drives "netdrive" "15GB google drives"
> The rest are 100GB plotted off a 600GB hdd storage. 1TB HDD that uses like 8watts and a 2TB hdd uses 9 watts or something & an 80GB hdd wd..


Hahha i like that you are using google drive also









Yeah well if you are making a decent amount of coins I guess one day if the value goes up you'll be all good.
Got my hands on 10TB of second hand drives and a couple of donated 7970's, so ill see what can be done with that.


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> Hahha i like that you are using google drive also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well if you are making a decent amount of coins I guess one day if the value goes up you'll be all good.
> Got my hands on 10TB of second hand drives and a couple of donated 7970's, so ill see what can be done with that.


Plot the drives with AIO wallet xplotter. Don't plot the drives with gpu. xplotter optimizes the plots, gpu doesn't. It does indeeed take longer to plot a drive with xplotter "CPU". Overclock your cpu as high as possible and plot.









My cpu @4.5GHz got 10-12k nonce/minute @ 7 threads, I left one thread free for the operating system. If you're not using the system for browsing etc, use all cores n threads.

Mind you, it took me 10-12 hours to plot 2 TB with my cpu with xplotter.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Plot the drives with AIO wallet xplotter. Don't plot the drives with gpu. xplotter optimizes the plots, gpu doesn't. It does indeeed take longer to plot a drive with xplotter "CPU". Overclock your cpu as high as possible and plot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cpu @4.5GHz got 10-12k nonce/minute @ 7 threads, I left one thread free for the operating system. If you're not using the system for browsing etc, use all cores n threads.
> 
> Mind you, it took me 10-12 hours to plot 2 TB with my cpu with xplotter.


I hope your making more than 80cents a day or your using more electricity than money your making..


----------



## Bigceeloc

Hmmm, yeah I was thinking of getting into the game, but it seems so late now and the pay out doesn't seem to be there...


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> Hmmm, yeah I was thinking of getting into the game, but it seems so late now and the pay out doesn't seem to be there...


If u already have the hdd's ssd's sd cards, google drives n netdrive, why not?

Power consumption on hdd's are low and ssd's are even lower.

About 4-6W when idle, and 10-12W when it is in use.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> Hmmm, yeah I was thinking of getting into the game, but it seems so late now and the pay out doesn't seem to be there...


It really comes down to the following;

1) What equipment do you already own
2) What your electricity costs are (are you even paying for it)
3) Do you see this as a quick turn around or an investment

I will say this.. people were saying the same thing 3 years ago when I first got into this..
Bitcoin is all in the news like it was 3 years ago then it disappeared, that may very well happen again.
However, another 3 years from now it might surface again and hit 5k or 10k a coin.. you dont know.


----------



## Bigceeloc

I have an older server I could put to work, I will get the hardware specs up here sometime.
Sorry , don't mean to jack your thread!


----------



## HITTI

Going to visit family and pick up the rest of my 750d case accessories.

Just waiting to order http://www.xtremecooling-pc.com/shop/ek-uni-pump-holder-120mm-fan/

So I can do



To add the second 3 x hdd bay to my 750D



My new used 3TB hdd.



Atm its plotting at 29%.


----------



## HITTI

Should i or not?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1632217/should-i-or-should-i-not-raid-0-hgst-2-x-3tb-burstcoin-mining


----------



## Bigceeloc

Cool! Got any tips on how a noob like me should get started? What OS should I use? All that stuff.


----------



## HITTI

I just made 25 bucks in burst!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

http://burstcoin.biz/address/2903638921227146731

http://burstcoin.biz/transaction/4798602608673227737


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> Cool! Got any tips on how a noob like me should get started? What OS should I use? All that stuff.


https://forums.burst-team.us


----------



## HITTI

My very first forged mined block.


----------



## Bigceeloc

Nice! I was away this weekend. I still need to find some time to play with this and get it set up.


----------



## evilferret

How much CPU power does this take? I'm already using my CPU for Monero.

Thanks!

I got maybe 8 TB of storage just sitting doing nothing.

I also have about 20TB of harddrives that are going bad. They're still functional and I use them as test harddrives but I wouldn't trust them with work data. Can I use them?


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> My very first forged mined block.


I just hit a 135!!!


----------



## JMattes

So your 400 ish coins are worth... $5.76
How long did it take you to get that many and what equipment are you using again..

I hate to say it, but I don't know if that covers the cost of running the gear..


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> So your 400 ish coins are worth... $5.76
> How long did it take you to get that many and what equipment are you using again..
> 
> I hate to say it, but I don't know if that covers the cost of running the gear..


Here is my wallet address, check it. HDD's use 8w or so. This is not gpu or cpu mining. It's hdd mining. Also, using two gdrives, and two SD's. 100GB plotted on C: drive. Rest are hdd's, one 2TB, two 3TB hdd's and a 80GB hdd.
http://explorer.burstnation.com/address/2903638921227146731

7754GB.









http://explorer.burstnation.com/address/2903638921227146731
Mind you, I hit 1,486.22000000 Burst ghost block worth at the time 20-23 bucks in 2 minutes.


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> My very first forged mined block.


Second block.


----------



## Bigceeloc

I am still thinking of giving this a try, just trying to get parts together.


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigceeloc*
> 
> I am still thinking of giving this a try, just trying to get parts together.


I would not even bother right now they got a botnet on blockchain and it's taking up all the coins and screwing over all the miners.

Difficulty has gone up significantly and because of the botnets.

I left the burstcoin mining on turning all my hard drives into backup storage drives


----------



## Bigceeloc

That bad huh? No hope for the little guy anymore?


----------



## truckerguy

No it is not that bad at all!!!! I am a little guy in burst as one I have made 3,000.00 dollars since Feb 17 with hard drives I had laying around ( total of 16TB) a old case and psu with a FM 2 mobo and a A4 duel core chip. You have to manage your expatiation. I don't expect to get rich with this over night and given the fact I have not put a single penny of my money in hardware. I burn at the most 10 dollars a mo in electricity and I average 500.00 a mo. It has paid for my new Ryzen gaming pc:thumb:


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> No it is not that bad at all!!!! I am a little guy in burst as one I have made 3,000.00 dollars since Feb 17 with hard drives I had laying around ( total of 16TB) a old case and psu with a FM 2 mobo and a A4 duel core chip. You have to manage your expatiation. I don't expect to get rich with this over night and given the fact I have not put a single penny of my money in hardware. I burn at the most 10 dollars a mo in electricity and I average 500.00 a mo. It has paid for my new Ryzen gaming pc:thumb:


*you aint making nothing right now. The chain is broken and has been forked. Quit lieing.*


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> *you aint making nothing right now. The chain is broken and has been forked. Quit lieing.*


you are right its no longer worth mining Burst as google have the botnet on the blockchain

anyone looking to invest into storage you won't even see your investment return so pack up lads


----------



## truckerguy

Trust me sir I don't lie. The fact of the matter is the block chain will never be "broken" the reason why it can't is due to the fact of solo miner a bot needs a address to attack so when some fool gets it in there head to be a ass he goes after the pools. When a person is in a pool you set your reward payment to the pools address so the bot hits all the address in a pool. meanwhile the solo miner is unaffected and the block chain is still persevered on the solo miner's HDD's once this bot is dealt with the solo miner will synchronize everyone else. This is not the first time this has happen and it won't be the last. I'm in contact with the coder's who are working on it and it won't belong before it is back


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> you are right its no longer worth mining Burst as google have the botnet on the blockchain
> 
> anyone looking to invest into storage you won't even see your investment return so pack up lads


----------



## Dagamus NM

I wonder if this is going to return. I am curious about this form of mining. Mainly because I have at least 30TB doing nothing.

What does a bot on the blockchain do? Disrupt transactions, steal mined coins, both, or something else?


----------



## HITTI

I think its bs.
Quote:


> Burst Coin is working again. Read
> Burst coin has fixed the forks, and is now running on a single block chain.. you may however need to re sync your local wallet if your solo mining, or find an operational pool. At the time of this writing the current block is 384218. Pools that are on the main chain are: pool.burstmining.club and burst.ninja among others. The net size is around 40pb, so if you see anything less you are most likely on a fork still.
> On a side note, I have started working on a POC coin or at least the proof of concept for one. With this latest exploit, i would like another alternative to Burst... since there is not one, i will look into creating it.
> Good luck and happy mining all!


Take it with grain of salt.

I'm turning my hdd's into backups and raiding a few of them for games.


----------



## tbarmike

From what I understand, the botnet(s) and the forks are two separate issues.

The botnet simply increased the difficulty by adding a large amount to the total network. Essentially, competing with other miners and squeezing the small miners.
This is akin to having large miners joining the network with the same results.

The forks, however, are a larger ongoing issue.
These were caused by a very large number of small transactions overwhelming the blockchain. In time this should resolve itself as the network agrees on which fork is "correct".

It had been rumored that the risk is that the time needed to process the overly larger number of transactions might exceed largest rollback period. If true, this means the forks might not match the "correct" fork in time to prevent incorrect trades (i.e. on an exchange)
Is this FUD? I don't know

We will wait and see.


----------

